# farsight tau army completed , 8/06/13



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just some pics of my farsight army im building at mo its going to be at 1500pts to start with, so far ive got 12 fire warriors and farsight painted, ive gone with a dark red, and very battle worn to show there isolation to the rest of the tau race, but also i can imagine farsight keeping his forces constantly in action so i wanted to reflect this, all comments welcome.


























































all comments welcome , ill post my list up later.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yay weathered Tau, about time someone's added some dirty details to them, I like keep it up!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Hellados said:


> yay weathered Tau, about time someone's added some dirty details to them, I like keep it up!


thanks i think they klook good i see everyones nice shiny tau that look like they never been in a battle and im not a fan of it what i like is the nitty gritty look much like the new cover art for the new tau dex very nice i think.

well heres my 1500pts list , ive got most the models built still awaiting a couple in the most tho.


Commander farsight 165 pts

7x crisis bodyguard- 1x command and control node, flamer, multi spectrum sensor suite, 4x plasma rifle,flamer, 2x 2 fusion blasters, target lock, 5x shield drones.
454 pts

troop
12 firewarriors 108pts

12 firewarriors 108pts

12 firewarriors 108pts

fast
10 pathfinders , 3x rail rifle, , pulse accel drone 170pts

10 pathfinders 3x ion rifle 140pts

heavy

broadside- heavy rail rifle, TL plasma rifle, velocity tracker, , 2x shield drones -114pts

broadside- heavy rail rifle,TL smart missile system, velocity tracker, , 2x shield drones -109pts

total points is 1496pts

so in this list ive just messed slightly with it dropping a few drones/seeker missile in favour for 3 ion rifles on a patherfinder squad and swaping the 2 bodyguards TL fusion for 2 fusions instead now the FAQ is out. all comments welcome


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think this is a great start! Cool simple colours that work. Add a new unit, paint them up, and you can always go back and touch up if your not satisfied. I suggest maybe shading the weathered parts with a darker gun metal or maybe just a black wash to add more detail to the weathered areas. Also a small white highlight around the edges of the lighter grey areas, wouldn't be a bad idea to highlight the red areas aswell. Tau models have alot of sharp edges that you can take advantage of for easy highlighting that looks decent, and then you can go back and clean up the red areas with your red base color


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 to this although id like to see a bit more paint chipping but thats me


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicely done with the battle damage.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Very nice color scheme you got going on.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys im enjoying this project and gonna be the first ive finished for a while lol , im gonna get some more pics up later but ive finished 3 crisis suites, 24 more fire warriors and 10 pathfinders and a broadside , so only got 4 crisis and 10 pathfinders plus another broadside to go but awaiting them in the post still, pics will be up later


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*pictures added and updated army pics*

ok here some updated pictures , ive also painted up a fireblade for my 1000pt force


























































































still got the drones in the process at my and other weapon system for the broadside, all comments welcome


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great work. I'm planning a Farsight force myself, gonna go with as many of the various battle suits as possible just to keep the painting to a minimum. Will be referencing this plog when I finally get around to painting them. Well done.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Some nice tau, great paint I do like the farsight enclave theme. Awesome bases very good. 
I only have a few niggles the battle damage is good but I feel it should be dirtier scratches and a varied amount on the battlesuits. It looks like they have been sat outside in a sandstorm for awhile but no burn, melt or actual firearm damage, if i was a stickler I would maybe make it more patchy with bigger areas silver with mixed inks to make them look rusty and also burn marks too. 

The skin on the seargeants and such are cracking very nice indeedy. I think you could have exploited your really nice effect you have done on the plasma weapons on the battlesuits could of been transfered onto the broadsides. 

The suits themselves also have odd visor colour is it a glowing yellow? 

I must admit I am impressed and this is a terrific looking army and this criticism is just being picky


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Some nice tau, great paint I do like the farsight enclave theme. Awesome bases very good.
> I only have a few niggles the battle damage is good but I feel it should be dirtier scratches and a varied amount on the battlesuits. It looks like they have been sat outside in a sandstorm for awhile but no burn, melt or actual firearm damage, if i was a stickler I would maybe make it more patchy with bigger areas silver with mixed inks to make them look rusty and also burn marks too.
> 
> The skin on the seargeants and such are cracking very nice indeedy. I think you could have exploited your really nice effect you have done on the plasma weapons on the battlesuits could of been transfered onto the broadsides.
> ...


 thanks for all the comments, for the battle damage i was planning on adding to this soon just getting the force to a nice standard before going back over with verious inks to tarnish/rust up silver areas.
this the plasma weapon on the broadside do u mean doing a plasma kind of glow on the actual heavy rail rifle? if so i did think about it and might do it in the future i know i have done it for the tl plasma rifle that goes on the broadsides shoulder.
also yeah was going for a glowing yellow visor on the suites


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all armys coming along just great still waiting on a broadside and 10 pathfinders and 3 crisis suits in the post still but in the mean time ive just started to paint up 2 yes 2 riptides to take the force to 2000pts for a tornny


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so ive completed painting of all 1899tps of tau models now and just a defense line left to paint now, heres some pics of the army



















































pics arnt the best sorry all comments welcome tho.

cheers all


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, well done. All that done in double quick time. Great work.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, you sir are a god of speed painting and they look great, the battle damage in pariculer is a very well done. What's your next project?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Wow, you sir are a god of speed painting and they look great, the battle damage in pariculer is a very well done. What's your next project?


well my next project on the table and undercoated in desert yellow is 

30 dire avengers
2 wave serpants
spirit seerer
5 new wraithguard
5 new wraithblades
wraithknight
wraithlord
im going to go with a very easy quick scheme on these of the iyanden theme, so based in army painted desert yellow , paint the necessary parts black and hightlight grey, then wash all the yellow areas in casandora yelolow , once dry ill dry brush over with flash gitz yellow
heres the effect u get from a hrs look last night


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Color scheme is effective and simple. What bases are you going with?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Color scheme is effective and simple. What bases are you going with?


tbh im not sure im thinking a vary dark colour ground with middenland tufts as the plant life, im thinking this might work as the models colour schemes bright so i wont lose the model in the base if u know what i mean, only problem i see with this is my dire avengers are quite dark but think it could look ok with them also
*
*


----------

